# What happened to all the Save Some Weight threads?



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

all disappeared


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I think they're archived or something. The mods must clean it out. More hate for the light weight!

I believe you can still find some of the threads by searching.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

I noticed this too! Perhaps we could have a way to see all the threads just to browse them. 

It makes sense to clean out some threads, like "Hot Deals" where the information is no longer valid, but this one has information with a longer shelf life.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

When you're on the Save some Weight front page, look toward the bottom and see an area called Thread Display Options. It is set for 1 month by default. Set it for a longer time period, like 1 year and *VOILA* the threads reappear!


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Camilo said:


> When you're on the Save some Weight front page, look toward the bottom and see an area called Thread Display Options. It is set for 1 month by default. Set it for a longer time period, like 1 year and *VOILA* the threads reappear!


Thanks!


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

AJ88V said:


> I noticed this too! Perhaps we could have a way to see all the threads just to browse them.
> 
> It makes sense to clean out some threads, like "Hot Deals" where the information is no longer valid, but this one has information with a longer shelf life.


Agreed...........


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Perhaps the weight weenies got smart and started shaving kilograms off their bodies instead of grams off their bikes and realized that method is 100x more effective at 1/100th the cost.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

SauronHimself said:


> Perhaps the weight weenies got smart and started shaving kilograms off their bodies instead of grams off their bikes and realized that method is 100x more effective at 1/100th the cost.


As I understand it the goal of a ww is simply to make a lighter bike. Body weight is irrelevant. It's just a hobby much like those that worry about body weight, image, performance metrics of all kinds. On some level I think we are all ww's to some nth degree. All things equal lighter is better IME/O. It's just that it takes some experience to realize that if you want to go after performance gains of any significance focusing on bike weight is less important than body weight. This I understand.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> Perhaps the weight weenies got smart and started shaving kilograms off their bodies instead of grams off their bikes and realized that method is 100x more effective at 1/100th the cost.


Of course it also depends on how much weight a person can still shed. I don't think I could lose much weight without compromising my energy level or giving up muscle mass. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if I gain weight by riding due to increased muscle mass in my legs.

Not that I'm a weight weenie, but not every rider is a 200lbs weekender. 

Anyway, the weight weenie stuff is a bit like audiophiles. Has less to do with the actual performance of the bike and more with the challenge of scraping off every single gram possible. I have to admit that I think some of these guys are pretty ingenious when they start milling parts.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

It's probably because bikes are already stupid light out of the box these days. A teammate of mine bought an S-Works Amira that was barely 14lbs when built up. My BMC is just under 15lbs with race wheels and SRAM Force (w/pedals, cages, garmin mount, etc.). That's without trying.

My guess is that it's just out of style due to how pointless it is.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, we've got lightweight down and now we're working on ride quality,
aerodynamics, etc, etc. Lightweight is a given. A presumption. This stuff is old hat.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

There is not a single sub-17-lb with pedals bike in the Huge Performance bike shop. Not a single one. The carbon Colnago I asked to see weighed was 19-lb. I don't know what you are talking about. 

You can have lightweight if you drop the coin. 

If weight is old hat, then aero is just plain money after nothing.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. Maybe they should try riding a 12 lb bike for awhile and then re-evaluate. 

...


----------

